# Kinda Worried..



## AnnaMossyOak (Jun 9, 2013)

My boyfriend and I have only been going out for almost two months. He's two years older than me, but it kind of worries me because I'm slightly larger than him.. (weight wise) He's really sweet, and I know it shouldn't matter, but his ex talks about another girl he dated my size and says about how he down-graded to her. And it made me kind of upset. Advice??


----------



## mspocket (Jun 10, 2013)

My advice is don't listen to them. That girl (and anyone else who says your boyfriend 'downgraded') is just jealous. Every ex-girlfriend in the entire world will say the new girlfriend is a downgrade so that their friends will agree and they can feel better about it. He's dating YOU, which means that he chose you over all the other girls, no matter what they look like. Different people have different preferences and he just so happens to prefer YOU  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaMossyOak (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## derpyderp (Sep 4, 2013)

If he's with you and not with the mean, despective ex, I'd have to say you're very much an upgrade.


----------



## Olga Ok (Sep 4, 2013)

Don't listen to what exes say  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ella2694 (Sep 27, 2013)

The way I look at it is, my boyfriend knew what I looked like when he agreed to date me, so he obviously liked what he saw! There will always be haters out there to try and put you down, and there will always be someone who is skinnier, blonder, richer, better cook, nicer nails, got a better grade in maths, sh*t smells fresher...


----------



## LaurenElle (Sep 27, 2013)

Girl, don't listen to all of that! He's obviously with you for a good reason =D


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 20, 2014)

He chose you since he likes you ..The other people saying stuff and lies are jst mean


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 20, 2014)

honestly, don't listen to retarded stuck up brats who is so jealous of you and your man... remember, he is YOUR MAN, not hers, and since when does she just come in and start chatting to you like your nothing, if I were there, I would have told her to keep her nose out of your business, as she is probably sour and obviously jealous of you. :smilehappyyes:

good on you for bringing it up, don't let twits like her and others rule your mind and heart. just stick to being you, he obviously digs you tons.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

just work it girl, you got it good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lois F. Loy (Aug 5, 2014)

It has me thinking that the ex is trying to upset you and probably him. She may be doing this deliberately or subconsciously. If you think about it, the fact that she had a previous claim on him and seeing you is a reminder that they were once in a relationship, and it did not go happily ever after, she probably is hitting out at that. It is not likely YOU, per se, just her being disgruntled that he has someone he is happy, with and acknowledging to herself that her relationship with him failed.


----------



## kittybooboo (Aug 25, 2014)

Women use that line about every new girlfriend that comes after them! Even the smallest woman can be an unfeminine, grouchy curmudgeon but you have something to offer him that his ex can't seem to wrap her mind around, and that's the best solace of all!


----------



## Sam Smith (Aug 28, 2014)

Dont let people like that get to you - only you know how you feel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Go with your gut feeling hun x


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 1, 2014)

STORM03 ^.^ said:


> honestly, don't listen to retarded stuck up brats who is so jealous of you and your man... remember, he is YOUR MAN, not hers, and since when does she just come in and start chatting to you like your nothing, if I were there, I would have told her to keep her nose out of your business, as she is probably sour and obviously jealous of you. :smilehappyyes:
> 
> good on you for bringing it up, don't let twits like her and others rule your mind and heart. just stick to being you, he obviously digs you tons.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> just work it girl, you got it good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My brother is retarded and he is the sweetest person in the world  .  Retarded people can be very sweet sometimes nicer than the people who call them names.     You kind of hurt my feelings.


----------



## Sarah Nails (Sep 27, 2014)

Correction Anna, you are the upgrade. And why are you listening to his ex?


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

The next one is always an upgrade or they wouldn't be next


----------



## Barbie2 (Apr 3, 2016)

thats messed up but I mean if he is dating / with you then he obviously doesnt have a problem with how you look.The ex sounds jealous and like a you know what but it happens people are jerks nothing you can do to change that situation.I mean if it really bothers you say something to her about it or talk to him about it either way say whatever is on your mind it helps to get it off your chest you will feel better about the situation afterwards.I had an ex bf say he was upgrading the gf on his myspace page after he broke up with me lol. I just laughed and thought yeah good luck with that Im the best thing you ever had and truthfully I was he still contacts me even today because he still wants to get back together lol.But people say things to try and hurt other people all the time you cant let people get to you.


----------



## Linda53 (Jul 12, 2016)

Don't listen to all those. Just work with it girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

